# Hi everyone! Pt-99 owner with some questions.



## maverick9614 (May 6, 2006)

I just bought a used pt-99 yesterday and was wondering if someone could tell me where to find some good grip panels. My pistol is used but in good condition but the grips look like they have taken a bit of a beating. 

I was hoping to find something in wood of some sort.

Also, where is a good place to purchase additiona 17 rnd mags.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Hogue makes grips for the Taurus PT. 
Either wood ones ,i personally like the rubber version. Their the same rubber style as the Berettas(no surpise there)

Just Goggle the words Taurus PT grips

Just so you know mags are about 40 bucks a piece.


----------



## maverick9614 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I have noticed they aren't cheap. Are they relatively new then?


----------



## nepaguy (Mar 23, 2007)

*grips*

Dennis makes wood grips for the PT-99

http://dnmars.43i.net/?content=Taurus

very nice work and a nice guy


----------



## unit 582 (Jun 1, 2007)

*pachmayr grip for PT99- caution!!!!*

I picked up a paccmayr grip for my 99,It is an awsome grip,finger groves,backstrap, only one problem!! It will not fit. Ordered it from Midway. contacted their customer service dept. the reply was sorry to hear this, this is the first time we have ever heard about anyoue having a problem.So i contacted Pachmayr they were quick to respond but could offer no help or suggestions. The problem is the grip will not stretch far enough so the screw holes line up. I have talked to others who have not had any problems. i must have a bunk grip, and am still waiting for some type of resolve good luck, The UNIT


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

You've got a good gun there - buy good mags for it. You can order them from a number of sources - Taurus being one.

Cheap magazines are in invitation to problems. The magazine is a key component of any semi-auto, and a poorly functioning magazine will result in a poorly functioning hand gun.

Generally, you might save $5 to $10, and in the bargain get alot of missfeeds, jams and stopages.


----------

